# what was it?



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I was driving over the bridge from Lillian to Pensacola about 8 yesterday. There was a very large area of fish hitting the top. Birds were everywhere too. So what would this be?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The bait leaving the bay. A good sign at this time of the year.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Skipjack and Jack crevalle hitting menhaden.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Bluefish, Redfish, Stripers, anything.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Most likely bull redfish or dolphins (aka "flipper").
All the jack species have long headed south for the winter.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pier#r said:


> Most likely bull redfish or dolphins (aka "flipper").
> All the jack species have long headed south for the winter.


Not so, 2 days ago we had a school of big jack cravelle swim past us while we were looking for mullet close to Bayou Chico.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Concur!
Read another report of a 'visual' on jacks in Perdido Bay that ate a MirrOlure while speck fishing which stripped the line off and took the lure.

This carazy December weather (70 degree water temp!)


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

They still there?


----------

